# Best Workout for Strength Gains



## notdissolved (Nov 6, 2013)

I am interested in getting as strong as possible. I would love to be bigger and look more ripped but my primary goal is to increase strength. I am relatively new to this forum but have been lifting on and off for about 3 years. By usually routine is as follows.
'

Toning Phase -4 weeks every Six months 
Always start this way and use it as a break when needed so I don't get burn out or when I'm on vacation and have access to less equipment (I can do this workout with a pair of 20 lbs dumbbells) During the toning phase I lift all body parts every other day with less weight and more reps.

Building Phase - Rest of the time.  
Lift each muscle group once a week. 3 Sets at 12 Reps as much weight as I can. Moving up weight every 3-4 week as I can.

This approach has allowed me good success as I am only 30 and lift naturally. I am interested in getting stronger and know that power lifting may be able to help me. Any advice on how I might modify my workout to increase my strength would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 6, 2013)

5x5 , Jim Wendler's 3/2/1, Smolov .....etc


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 6, 2013)

From the studies I've seen heavy weight with fewer reps is the best way to increase strength. 6 reps and under. 8-12 reps is best for muscle growth


----------



## psych (Nov 6, 2013)

It depends what you respond to AND can handle.  

Linear programs are great for beginners

If you don't have alot of muscle on your frame focus on that first then strength specific training. Go back and forth.  ALWAYS build a bigger base!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 6, 2013)

I have used my own variation of the cube with good success. Building off what psyche has mentioned...no sets or reps are included as you will have to determine these of yourself as we are all so different. But the way I have done it was use a variation of each lift for each differing day so I may use close grips on reps day, wider grip or bands on explosive day and normal bench on heavy day. This way you work all aspects of power and get nice variety as well.

Example of my own:
Heavy day-Squat 5,3,3,1,5
Explosive-Speed squat 8x3 with 50%max
Reps-bbing squat 4x10
then accessory work targeting weaknesses.


THE CUBE

The Cube is a program put together by Brandon Lilly of Juggernaut Training Systems. It is a periodized system, consisting of 3 separate training sessions per 3 week block (per movement). Each exercise has a repetition session, a speed or explosive session, and a heavy session. There will only be one heavy session per week, so each week of the three week mesocycle is different:

Week 1
Deadlift – Reps
Bench – Heavy
Squat – Explosive

Week 2
Deadlift – Explosive
Bench – Reps
Squat – Heavy

Week 3
Deadlift – Heavy
Bench – Explosive
Squat – Reps

And so forth.

The program can be done for 3 or 4 days per week, with the fourth day being dedicated to a bodybuilding-style high reps/sets isolation workout and overhead pressing.

Accommodating Resistance
Breaking from powerlifting tradition (particularly Westside), Brandon Lilly doesn’t suggest the use of bands or chains to provide additional resistance while performing dynamic exercise. Reverse banding is used from time to time, however. I’ve recently entered into a mild debate with a friend about using accommodating resistance as a raw lifter-particularly in the deadlift.

I enjoy doing speed pulls-speed is of the utmost importance to powerlifting and power production in weightlifting-and used to do them exclusively against bands. I did enjoy the work, but I don’t know how much it improved my lift, as I am a shitty deadlifter from the floor. That is the one place where bands to the absolute least for you. The bands are fully active at the top of your lift; rather than at the bottom.

You may be different, and bands might help your deadlift greatly. In fact, I guarantee that you are different than me.

Bodybuilding
When you say it aloud, it might leave a bad taste in your mouth. Get over it. Somewhere in 1-, 2-, and 3-rep sets, powerlifters lost sight of working in higher rep sets. So there is a focus on this kind of lifting-gaps, muscle groups not normally worked on, and bringing up weak parts.

Looking for a change?

If you’re looking for a change, I strongly suggest a look at The Cube. It is a program for the intermediate lifter that compares to 5/3/1 for a beginner. You can pick up your copy of The Cube at Store - Juggernaut Training Systems - Juggernaut Training Systems. It’s a great investment for the intermediate lifter, and Brandon Lilly’s experience is invaluable.

Until next time-Keep it Honest


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice info Chicken-Hawk. I think I might start using that. Since you have been doing this have you gotten any series or moderate injuries? That's the main reason I stopped lifting so heavy. Being so tall, I was really getting worried about my lower back and doing long term damage.


----------



## notdissolved (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. I am going to start the Cube and I will re-post how it works!


----------

